# Knit Boot Toppers - Tre' chic!



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

This sorta-new thang is all the rage now - I needed a demonstration before I caught on, so what first looked kinda dumb now seems like the bee's knees.

They look like about 6" of sweater sleeve cut off, the trick (well, it was to me anyway) is the ribbed/cuff part goes inside your boot top and the sleeve/top part is FOLDED OVER.

So felt away on those old wool sweaters, or use for your circular swatches. Or personalize, you get the drift. I tacked some onto my cotten tennis socks that always slid down in my boots, but not anymore - ultimate comfort & quite stylin'!


----------



## Ellen West (Sep 17, 2010)

These are hot hot on etsy too under various names, buffers, cuffs, etc. - I can see my itch for Fair Isle patterns finding a perfect outlet - short and flashy!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Can you take a picture so we can see what they look like? I'm having a hard time visualizing this


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchie, Think back to the late 70's early 80's when the big, clunky hiking boots (with bright red laces) were so popular. We'd put on our thick wool socks, the clunky hiking boots, tuck our pants inside the boots and fold over the tops of the socks.

I imagine the same type of thing, only these only go inside the boot at the top, then fold over.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

So many projects!
So little time!

Those are TOO cute!


----------

